
Uber Is Hiring Like Mad for Its Driverless-Cars Business - jzhen
https://qz.com/962670/uber-is-hiring-more-engineers-for-its-pittsburgh-self-driving-car-research-center-despite-a-lawsuit-from-alphabets-waymo/
======
chrisbennet
I wondering if they are having trouble hiring because of their reputation
issues?

